# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Raat bhar ka hai mehmaan andhera :)

## sikandar107

*A song to bring hopes
*
*Raat bhar ka hai mehmaan andhera
Kiske roke ruka hai savera
Raat bhar ka hai mehmaan andhera !!

Raat jitni bhi ghameen hogi
Subah utni hi rangeen hogi
Ab ukhadane ko hai, gham ka dera
Kiske roke ruka hai savera

Raat bhar ka hai mehmaan andhera
Kiske roke ruka hai savera.*

----------


## Tulip

The lyrics are good Sikandar =)

----------

